# 1996 bounder generator problems



## jkill2001 (May 18, 2005)

well i've owned this rv for almost 5 months now and this generator has been a pain in the butt since the 2 month. its a onan 5500 generator. the first problem i had with it is that it had gas in the crank which the shop i work at repaired with a check valve and a tune up. 2nd problem was that the generator wouldn't hold a load even the microwave ended up just being the idle was too low which i should have realized from how quiet it was running. well now the 3rd problem happened this weekend the biggest problem of all 3 so far. morning started the generator was working fine had the front ac on traveling went smooth stopped once so i turned everything off started back up again generator started up fine and then i turned it off again at another stop went to go start it and it was spitting and popping like it was running on 1 cylinder also shooting black smoke. so i turned it off then i tried to start it again and it wouldn't start all i hear is the starting running when i press the start button. anyone know whats wrong and i think there is gas in the crank again. i smelled the oil and it smells like gas again.


----------



## janicenlarry (May 19, 2005)

1996 bounder generator problems

Best and cheapest way is find a Cummins-Onan service center to fix this genny properly.  Go to onan.com and locate nearest to you.


----------



## Poppa (May 19, 2005)

1996 bounder generator problems

Fella you still have carburator problems namely a sticking float. This can be caused from a varnish build up from settint too long. If you remember back when you had a gas smell in the crankcase you wer told then about the carb.


----------



## jkill2001 (May 20, 2005)

1996 bounder generator problems

well i went to onan's website and this shop is the closest. they ordered the correct part yesterday and the generator is running fine and smooth. it ended up not being the starter but it was the starter bindix or something like that. it was the plastic gear that the starter gear goes into that gear was demolished. since onan uses plastic lol well 600 dollars later it has a brand new starter and bindix and its working.


----------

